# Angeln graz umgebung?



## angelchecker0507 (16. November 2010)

Weiß wer wo man in graz umgebung gut angeln kann?#c
Wäre cool wenn es dort auch zander und hecht gibt ?


lg angelchecker:g


----------



## Boendall (17. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln graz umgebung?*

Hi Angelchecker,

In Graz Umgebung selbst gibts ein paar Wasserl:
http://steiermark.anglerinfo.at/Stm...Graz_Umgebun/G_GU_Gewasser/g_gu_gewasser.html

Und natürlich die Mur, allerdings die Karte des Arbeiter Fischereivereins relativ teuer.
Ich habe gehört, dass das erste Jahr so um die 500€ kostet. (Generallizenz) für genaueres einfach mal anfragen:
http://www.voeafv-graz.at/

Je nachdem wie mobil du würde ich dir die Mur ab Leibnitz empfehlen (wäre dann allerdings nicht mehr in GU):
http://www.fvl.at/cms/
Die Jahreskarte kostet nächstes Jahr 130€ (Mur 1+2), da hast du dann Wasser èn massè Zander und Hecht sind natürlich vorhanden.

PS: BH Karte ist natürlich Pflicht.

EDIT: Nachdem du aus Zettling Konnst würde sich die Leibnitzer Murkarte förmlich aufderängen, weil das Revier von Wildon (genauer Wildoner Brücke) flußabwärts geht.


----------



## angelchecker0507 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln graz umgebung?*

Danke , bin aber erst 13 also heists warten vielen dank für deine antwort.

lg angelchecker #6#6:g


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln graz umgebung?*

Hi also komme aus der umgebung von Weiz und bin 14 jahre alt also bin eher ein Karpfen angler  da könnte ich die schallerteiche empfehlen schöner Teich viele sehr große fische und es sind auch sehr viele Welse drin auch ein paar sehr große Zander aber nicht viele  Hechte gibt es keine .
In den Winzendorferteichen gibt es fast alles da hast du auch gute chancen auf Hechte und Zander . Ist aber ein relativ großer Anglerandrang da .


----------

